# Plated dessert recipes for 50



## alexrobertson (Jul 29, 2012)

I am in need of a chocolate dessert recipe that will serve 50. I am just starting here and need it to be decadent. Also, any tips on how to take a good recipe and make it on a large scale would be wonderful!!


----------



## pastrypassion (Apr 8, 2010)

*Depending on how "decadent" you want it to be, you can find just about any recipe for chocolate online. Sorry to be so vague, but google is probably one of my best resources for every conceivable thought i have. Anything can be tweaked to suit your palette.*

*As for taking a good recipe and scaling it...it's not difficult. How many portions does the small recipe make? If it makes 25 portions, and you're looking to make 100...then you can obviously just multiply everything by 4. It's a very straightforward process. If you haven't worked with a recipe before hand, I would suggest doing small trial runs first, to see how the product works for you. Even if you've gotten the recipe from someone else, unless you know how it is, just taking something and making it in a large scale, could be bad news.*


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm SOOOO confused!!

None of your textbooks or books you've picked up for your profession have a dessert that could work?

You could take your good, rich chocolate cake recipe - or brownie, top it with mousse and cover with ganache.  Make the cake thinner than normal and cut rounds.  Or if it's a very rich chocolate cake, top it with a thin later of mousse and then ganache.  Instead of mousse, you could whip ganache, and then freeze and coat with more ganache.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

There lots of decadent desserts out there:

Vanilla Bean infused panna cotta with a caramel wedge and orange syrup

Individual summer puddings with mixed berries , bijou coulis, quenelle of raspberry ice cream

Panna cotta with a strawberry mango salsa , hazelnut cookie wafer , prickly pear sorbet,  and a caramel halo.

Chianti poached figs with lavender mascarpone

Fig tart with citru cream and port wine reduction

Chilled red fruit soup with lemon thyme and mascarpone sherbet

Chevre Coeure a la creme with pistachio crust & bijou coulis and mint sprigs

Anthing with choc & rasp or choc & orange or lavender.

Petals.


----------



## alexrobertson (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I have thought of several desserts, but my main concern is taking a cake or anglaise recipe for 4 and making enough for 50-75 servings. I've decided to do a devils food cake on the bottom, a dark, milk, and white chocolate mousse on top w bourbon anglaise, bacon brittle, and chocolate soil.


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

AlexRobertson said:


> my main concern is taking a cake or anglaise recipe for 4 and making enough for 50-75 servings.


The main issue you could have is not adjusting baking time/temp for different sized-pans than you usually use for that cake.

Otherwise, there really shouldn't be any issues. Just keep an eye on the creme anglaise - it may take significantly longer, and I suggest using a thick-bottomed pot and/or heat-diffusers.

Alternatively, read up on The Cake Bible. Lots of good info and larger recipes.

BTW, What professional recipe do you have for 4 servings?? Must be HUGE servings!


----------



## alexrobertson (Jul 29, 2012)

I meant if I find a recipe online and want to turn it into a big bath recipe lol. I'm hoping everything turns out! I love the cake bible


----------

